# Passed EMT-B cognitive exam but need help



## justgivemeasnsn (Jul 22, 2011)

I passed the EMT-B cognitive exam last week. However, since it had been over a year since passing my practical exam during my EMT-B course, the NREMT told me I had to retake the psychomotor exam. Does anyone know where I can find a certified place in the Bay Area to take the exam and/or to practice?
I tried contacting my instructor for advice but have not gotten a response. I tried looking online and couldn't find anything. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Elk Oil (Jul 22, 2011)

The NREMT site lists testing locations for advanced tests -- I couldn't find any others, though.  Try poking around there if you already haven't.


----------



## justgivemeasnsn (Nov 2, 2011)

I've checked the website, contacted the NREMT, and contacted my old instructor and no one knows the answer to this. Is there anyone out there that has been in a similar situation or knows where I can go to find a place that offers and trains for just the practical exam (in California)? I'd really appreciate the help.


----------

